# Part for Cabelas/Weston sausage stuffer



## Rakescreek (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello I am looking for a plunger shaft for my #30lb Cabelas stuffer...Weston part #07-3464-N
Thank you.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 2, 2021)

I bought a replacement for ours right from Cabelas in 2008


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 2, 2021)

Proprocessor.com    ( maybe call them and check )









 *Threaded Gear Shaft
(Item #637-018)*
Gear shaft for 30 Lb. Proprocessor Stuffer.
Measures: 22.75" long.

Price:US$139.99​
Quantity:


----------



## Rakescreek (Feb 2, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> I bought a replacement for ours right from Cabelas in 2008


Cabelas no longer stocks parts...tried Weston the manufacturer they no longer stock parts either....


----------



## Rakescreek (Feb 2, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Proprocessor.com    ( maybe call them and check )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No dice...called and what they have available they say won't work...


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 2, 2021)

Maybe here

https://www.waltonsinc.com/equipment/grinders

When I change computers later I think I have another place saved that may have parts as well


----------



## Rakescreek (Feb 2, 2021)

Will give them a try...thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 3, 2021)

Check this one out scroll down a ways and you'll get to Weston parts

https://www.texastastes.com/manualstufferparts.htm


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 3, 2021)

Hard to beleive you can't find Weston parts, there's a lot of their stuffers out there.
What's wrong with the one you have?


----------



## Rakescreek (Feb 3, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> Hard to beleive you can't find Weston parts, there's a lot of their stuffers out there.
> What's wrong with the one you have?


It is bent.....I called Weston..when Cabelas broke off their relationship wit them they sold off all old stock and no longer sell replacement parts...


----------



## Rakescreek (Feb 3, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Check this one out scroll down a ways and you'll get to Weston parts
> 
> https://www.texastastes.com/manualstufferparts.htm


Not available and not coming back


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm sure you considered this, but It probably could be straightened.
Do ya have a pic of it?


----------



## Rakescreek (Feb 3, 2021)

On my way to a local machine shop to talk about doing just that with it being an aluminium shaft hard to say what were going to get but we are going to try


----------

